# The Dreaded 6 cd Clarion CD Changer



## evodawg (Dec 20, 2009)

Inherited a 2001 SE 3.5 Pathfinder with 25,000 miles and I love it. But I have Googled the Clarion CD Changer and it seems this has been a huge problem since the beginning and Nissan has done nothing about it.. Wondering if anyone knows what part is causing the problem. It has to do with the eject mechanism or load mechanism? Probably a cheap ass gear has stripped or cracked. I have found a website with parts for this changer and now wondering what part I'm looking for. I can take it out and open it up but would like to know the part a head of time and see if there is a sturdier part from a neoprene gear supplier. I'm very competent at fixing things so this should not be much of a problem.


----------



## evodawg (Dec 20, 2009)

Think I found some useful info about my problem. The full thread on a fix
http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/156629-bose-cd-player-err2.html

The PDF on my particular cd changer and a parts list.
http://www.pacparts.com/reference/930/PN2302MC.pdf


----------

